
John Berger: ‘If I’m a storyteller it’s because I listen’ - prismatic
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/oct/30/john-berger-at-90-interview-storyteller
======
yaw
"Ways of Seeing" was also made into a short BBC television series.

A few years ago, Lorna Mills gathered a number of contemporary artists and
remade the series as "Ways of Something", with each artist contributing a
minute of material to accompany the audio by John Berger

[https://vimeo.com/105731173](https://vimeo.com/105731173)

------
makmanalp
If you haven't read "Ways of Seeing", I heartily recommend it. Without
spoiling too much, I'll say that it opened my eyes to a whole layer of
interesting ideas, and changed how I look at art and images in general. It's
very philosophical, but not overbearing.

~~~
throwanem
How does it compare with the series? I'm not familiar with either, and curious
whether one is clearly preferable to the other as an introduction to the ideas
both appear to cover.

~~~
makmanalp
Sadly I wouldn't know - But if the content is mostly the same, I assume the
visual component is great: my one gripe was that I kept having to google high-
res images of the paintings mentioned, because the ones in the book were tiny
and unhelpful.

~~~
theoh
It's all on YouTube. Contrary to what another commenter implied, the TV series
preceded the book.

Personally I think it's all a bit of an ego trip for Berger.

------
vermooten
He wrote the screenplays of some great films in the 70s directed by Alain
Tanner. Most are generally hatrd to find now, they were very good. esp Middle
of the World.

~~~
mlinksva
Middle of the World is one of my favorite films ever. I kind of dread finding
it again for fear that it won't seem as great as I remember.

